# Self Installing Head Unit and/or Speakers



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Quick question guys, who here has done their own self install aftermarket audio work? How hard is it to do on the Cruze? And I'm not talking about you experts (lol) who have done it yourself maybe on every car you've ever owned. I'm wondering how difficult a task this might be for more so of your average joe.

Funny thing is, I've done engine rebuilds and swaps on all kinds of cars and have lots of mechanical knowledge, but when it comes to car audio, the most I've done is install a head unit myself in one of my old cars, and I've sat and watched the guys at Best Buy install all my speakers etc in another of my old cars.

I will pay someone to do all the work, if I have to, but I'd like to spend that $ on better quality equipment and do the install myself, provided I don't mess things up. What concerns me is how to take apart the dash and the door panels without damaging them and putting them back together. Also, I've never worked on a "newer", more "complicated" dash system like on our Cruze... it seems more difficult to swap out? Actually, I wonder if I could purchase the GM MyLink head unit (is that what it's called?) and use that? Not sure how the audio quality is, since I'm mostly interested in that. But I'm also interested in things like Apple Car Play, and/or a head unit with navigation so I don't have to use my phone when I drive for navigation. Bluetooth stereo audio streaming would be nice too.

So, can anyone point me to any build threads or links or general info showing how "easy" or not easy it was to install a new head unit and at least some front speakers on our car? I can get a decent pair of say, Alpine Type S speakers, but I don't want to have to pay their cost again in install fees.

Thanks in advance!!


PS: What's the best navigation head unit going right now?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

install for the cruze speakers is extremely easy its 2 t25 bolts (one behind the panel where the door handle is and the other under the rubber pad on the doors arm rest) and some clips holding the door on all you need to install the speaker is a speaker adapter to fit the factory hole, you can have new speakers installed in the cruze in a hour or 2 depending on how quick you are and how long it takes you to run the wire for the new tweeter (if you go that route)


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> install for the cruze speakers is extremely easy its 2 t25 bolts (one behind the panel where the door handle is and the other under the rubber pad on the doors arm rest) and some clips holding the door on all you need to install the speaker is a speaker adapter to fit the factory hole, you can have new speakers installed in the cruze in a hour or 2 depending on how quick you are and how long it takes you to run the wire for the new tweeter (if you go that route)


Yea, I would likely purchase something like these Alpine Type S w/ components:








So in that case, I'm wondering how difficult it is to get that panel off for the components.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, what are the size dimensions for our speakers? I'm guessing 6x9 up front?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Also, what are the size dimensions for our speakers? I'm guessing 6x9 up front?


6X9 is rear deck if equipt, doors will be 6.5 front and rear


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Exactly what Merc6 said, 6 1/2 for front and rear doors. the only 6x9s are if you have the upgraded pioneer system in the rear deck behind the back seat. and the A pillars that the tweeters are in are not hard at all to remove just be a little cautious is all cuz u got airbags behind those pillars nothing difficult tho


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Self installing had unit eh? Never seen a head unit that installed it's self lol. Sorry, had to . As far as speakers go on these cars they aren't bad to replace at all. You will need an adaptor/spacer for the front doors to not have your front window hit them when you roll it down. Extremerevolution make and sells the rings needed for this. 
As far as getting the radio out it's not bad at all. You pull the shift boot off (chrome trim) with a trim removal tool of the easier way I found was to grip it up front by the change holder and pop it up. Grab the inside of the piece you just pulled the boot from, pull up and start poping it out. The top piece with the vents you can remove by using a term tool and poping it free starting on the outside. There are then 2 screws that hold the radio face plate in along with small clips on the bottom of the lcd screen. I forget home many hold the hvac controls. The does are 2 t 25 screws, one behind the Door handle and one under the rubber in the door pull. The rest is clipped then you slide it up and off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is a Link for ya Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff 

You will also have to get the wiring Diagrams ..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Installing new speakers is easy. Making it sound good is a different story. 

A new head unit requires some $150-$250 worth of factory integration modules. The actual value of the head unit severely diminishes when you take that into account. You won't get a big upgrade in sound or output with new speakers if they aren't externally amplified. The factory head unit is rather well suited for the power levels that the factory speakers can take.

Installing an amplifier and new speakers isn't something we couldn't show you how to do. It's just a matter of being willing to pull trim and run wiring. I wouldn't recommend upgrading the head unit unless you desperately want some of its features. It is a low value upgrade for this car due to the factory integration costs and little to no benefit in sound improvement.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We have a new Breed out Here X ... 

We want it all and Guess what I have came up with an Install that will allow me to Gain It all . Sure there will be Limitations with a Replacement H U .. But if we consider these obstacles carefully 1 might conclude that all that is Necessary to Enhance the OEM H. U. is to install a PC 2Din with every imaginable Option that exists today .. Power supply alomg with a Module to carry 3 sources of Data driven Voltages .. RSS , Brake , and Reverse energies .. Quite simple if ya think about it .. Don't Butcher Enhance .

I never did like the digital display any way .. 

Now with this new H.U. you have 5 audio signals to control with what ever you want . Digital Signal Processors . And Active or Passive Cross overs . 

Drivers are a Big Concern .. Too many to chosse from .. 
But hay you like those Silver flutes so Maybe I'll Get a pair ..

What do you think of a 3 way Component front Sound Stage , High, Mid and Low Frequencies Driven through apair of 3 way Passive crossovers ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just a thought to break up the monotony ..
Has any body else read about that 14 year old boy whom Hacked a car with a $15.00 worth of parts on a circuit board ? I am amazed and so is the Auto Industry .....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brian v said:


> Just a thought to break up the monotony ..
> Has any body else read about that 14 year old boy whom Hacked a car with a $15.00 worth of parts on a circuit board ? I am amazed and so is the Auto Industry .....


Not a whole lot of detail. I have seen things were people have stolen cars by breaking in and plugging something into the ODB port. Apparently the factory alarm has a "blind spot" right there. And once you get to the ODB port, it's game over. If he pulled off something using the fob frequency, then it's pee in the pants time.

Unless it's on close-out, $15 doesn't go far at Radio Shack.


----------



## megannelliss (Feb 27, 2015)

From my experience, installing a new head unit is very very tight. I had to dremel out a few sections of the pocket the unit actually sits in to make any room for my cables.


----------

